# Does 3rd shift ruin your health?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I briefly worked 3rd shift and I had so many skin problems during that period. Eczema and dry skin on my hands, lips, and elsewhere. I could never do that again. For those that worked 3rd shift before, did you suffer any health problems?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I didn't have any real health problems but I did suffer from exhaustion because I was only getting roughly 3 hours sleep a day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Like Annie, after 5 years on grave I began to suffer from exhaustion. But Grave was the right shift for me, as my choice was either that or swing and since I had my kid to think of, grave worked better. I am actually thinking of doing grave again since my husband works grave 3 nights a week. I kind of dread the thought but I want to have my work schedule match up with my husband's.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

yes, of course.

but workplace safety isnt enforced these days.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Nope, I'm bad either way, but 3rd is feels best.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

odun said:


> yes, of course.
> 
> but workplace safety isnt enforced these days.


What does that have to do with shifts, workplace safety affects all shifts, not just grave. Grave does not in itself "ruin" one's health...its how you deal with it. Not everyone is cut out for grave, actually most people are not. But then again, not everyone is cut out for days. On my last job I had to get up at 4:45 am and I hated it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > yes, of course.
> ...


Yep. Most of the places that I worked at, the safety regulations (OSHA) was fully complied with, even inviting OSHA to tour the plants.

And yes, a lot of people aren't cut out for any given shift, be it days, swing or graveyard. 2nd (swing) is where I felt most comfortable but grave paid more so I often took graveyard to make more money.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

osha can only enforce regulations that have primarily been set by the legislative branch.

obviously our legislators have been bought by the owning class. 

we need much tougher workplace safety laws. workers should vote.

from what little ive read on the matter, workers are more likely to be mistreated during 3rd shift, particularly 3rd shift retail where some companies 'lock in' employees.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

odun said:


> osha can only enforce regulations that have primarily been set by the legislative branch.
> 
> obviously our legislators have been bought by the owning class.
> 
> ...


I worked 3rd for years at different places and I was never mistreated in any way. If anything, 3rd shift workers were given more leeway due to working off hours. When I worked in the factories, our production quotas were far less than days or 2nd shift.

I don't know anything about legislation and OSHA.... all I can speak of is from my own experiences. OSHA representatives would come around and talk to the workers. All safety precautions were taken, even some that we saw that needed to be done, aside from what OSHA required.

As to workers voting, that would bring unions in and frankly, I've been a member of a union and I was treated better in non-union shops.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't see how being nocturnal would affect anything besides one's sleeping quantity and/or quality. 

So no, physically there is no difference, but mental health suffers. I notice a significant improvement in mood when the sun rises. Being alone during the night greatly increases the feeling of loneliness.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

How does anyone work at night? How do you deal without being awake in the day? Do you just not sleep that much, especially if you have kids? I could never miss out on daytime. That's when everything is visible, life is on display! 

I can't imagine working full-time day or night...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

odun said:


> osha can only enforce regulations that have primarily been set by the legislative branch.
> 
> obviously our legislators have been bought by the owning class.
> 
> ...


I did years on grave. No one every "mistreated" me in any way, shape, or form. I even was paid more, night time differential. I dont know about the whole "lock in" thing, not really familiar with retail.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> How does anyone work at night? How do you deal without being awake in the day? Do you just not sleep that much, especially if you have kids? I could never miss out on daytime. That's when everything is visible, life is on display!
> 
> I can't imagine working full-time day or night...


Here was my schedule for years:

Wake up at 3 to 4 pm.

Spend time with kid, run errands, clean house, make dinner, help kid with homework etc...

Kid goes to bed around 8 or 9, I stay up until I go to work at 1 am

Go to work and work until 9 am. Kid is at school. Wake up when he comes home.

As a single parent with low senority at my job, I had the option of swing or grave. Grave worked better for me as I could be home in the evenings. My son was in junior high and thankfully a pretty good kid and worked with me on things, getting himself off to school and never opening the door after I left. He also had a direct line to the part of the casino I worked in and a neighbor who also looked in on him. Sometimes, grave is a better choice, esp for single parents. I had the afternoons to have my "daytime". It worked well for me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would like to be awake in the evening, but I find that I cannot sleep in the morning. So I normally sleep 2p - 10p and I work 11p to 7a. It kinda sucks if I need to run errands because I can't go after work and have to wait until 8a or 9a for things to open. Although I'm glad grocery stores are open 24/7. Sorry, rambling..


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I worked a night shift briefly before. I worked for this company that replaced the fluorescent light fixtures on the ceilings of Wal-Marts. This was up in New York state in the middle of winter. It was terrible. I didn't really sleep that much. I'm not the kind of person that can sleep during the day. I would just be stuck in the hotel room waiting for everyone to wake up so we could do something.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've never worked 3rd shift--I can't find any jobs around here that have a 3rd shift  That's when I'd rather work though due to there not being as many people out late at night! So I think it would be perfect for me...and I'm used to staying up late anyway.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been working the midnight shift for years. It hasn't ruined my health, but it's ruined my life. haha I hate my job though, but whatev'...
I do have to look at the positives, at least on midnight, the office isn't full of people. I only work with one other person. Only time I have to deal with people is when I go down to the ER to interview parents.
The morning shift comes in, but since I leave at 7 am, I don't have to deal with them for long thank God.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I worked 3rd shift for several years. It didn't cause any health problems, but I did have trouble sleeping during the day (especially in summer) because I lived in an apartment and people would often blast their car speakers from the parking lot.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

It never really hurt my health. It can just drain you. I say it played a part mentally. The human body wasn't meant to be up at those hours.

I'd do it again on a temporary basis, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

I have to do it from time to time, working in a hospital. I can't sleep more than 3-4 hours a day when on night shift. No major health problems, but I don't feel well.

Brian


----------

